# Opinions on using flash for high school basketball



## fotograph (Dec 23, 2012)

My son plays high school basketball for the smallest school in our state. I pretty sure the guy that did the llighting for the dungeons in the Spanish Inquisition also designed the lighting in our gym. Whats worse than that is that they do not keep all the lights burning, if a light burns out...it's just out It may get replaced by the next season, if it's in the budget. I have been using a flash (on camera diffused). I have repeatedly asked my son if the flash is distracting and he keeps telling me no....but I do wonder. 

So what are your opinions on using on camera flash? Is it distracting to the players, I know in some venues it's prohibited, but no one seems to care in our gym, I just don't want to be the cause of a missed shot...especially for our team.

Thanks


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 23, 2012)

fotograph said:


> My son plays high school basketball for the smallest school in our state. I pretty sure the guy that did the llighting for the dungeons in the Spanish Inquisition also designed the lighting in our gym. Whats worse than that is that they do not keep all the lights burning, if a light burns out...it's just out It may get replaced by the next season, if it's in the budget. I have been using a flash (on camera diffused). I have repeatedly asked my son if the flash is distracting and he keeps telling me no....but I do wonder.
> 
> So what are your opinions on using on camera flash? Is it distracting to the players, I know in some venues it's prohibited, but no one seems to care in our gym, I just don't want to be the cause of a missed shot...especially for our team.
> 
> Thanks



I would say definitely do not use a flash at an indoor sports event. 

Your son may not find it distracting but he is not playing alone against himself. Remember the are other players and coaches on his team players and coaches on all the other teams. Also do not forget the referees. 

I can easily see a game getting flipped upside down because you popped your flaws off at a key point in a close game and one team decides to make a fuss over how the flash distracted their player. 

Besides in room as large as s a gym your flashes going to be ineffective anyway because of the distance between the flash and the subject.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 23, 2012)

Exactly that! ^^


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2012)

The "new" way to shoot HS basketball is to use balcony- or mezzanine-mounted flash units, and trigger the flash using Pocket Wizards or another brand of wireless trigger. With the camera set to ISO 800 and the flashes (two, one pointed at each basket and key area) aimed from 60 feet or so away, you can easily get an f/5.6 f/stop value. THe players will tell you they barely even notice the flashes. At all. Many will say, "what flash? I didn't see any flashes!" And don't worry...today, at most high school games, there will be 10 to 15 students taking flash photos from the stands. Plus another five to six moms. And five dads. Usually using flash on every shot. I live in an area where the local girls' high school team is usually one of the nation's very best teams. And has been for two decades. The stands light up every time a shot goes up.

If you want details on how to shoot this way, the Strobist blog has plenty of articles on shooting flash of hs basketball.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The "new" way to shoot HS basketball is to use balcony- or mezzanine-mounted flash units, and trigger the flash using Pocket Wizards or another brand of wireless trigger. With the camera set to ISO 800 and the flashes (two, one pointed at each basket and key area) aimed from 60 feet or so away, you can easily get an f/5.6 f/stop value. THe players will tell you they barely even notice the flashes. At all. Many will say, "what flash? I didn't see any flashes!" And don't worry...today, at most high school games, there will be 10 to 15 students taking flash photos from the stands. Plus another five to six moms. And five dads. Usually using flash on every shot. I live in an area where the local girls' high school team is usually one of the nation's very best teams. And has been for two decades. The stands light up every time a shot goes up.
> 
> If you want details on how to shoot this way, the Strobist blog has plenty of articles on shooting flash of hs basketball.


Exactly that! ^^


----------



## fotograph (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, our gym does not have a balcony or a mezzanine, but I do have a couple of flashes and wireless triggers, so I may have a talk with the school principal and see if there is some place I can mount some flashes. 

As for the effectiveness, I shoot from the base line (i do turn it off for foul shots) and am often only a couple of feet from the action, but one of the reasons I asked is, because even though my son said no....I wasn't entirely comfortable.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 23, 2012)

IMO, your son isn't the one you should be asking. The coaches for both teams are the ones you need to ask; if you've cleared it with them, you're good. At least the coach of your team, since it's his/her home court.

At the soccer games I shot this year, I always let the opposing teams coach know I'd be taking pictures, and *asked* if it was okay for me to be on the sidelines on his/her side of the field. Only once did they object, so for that game, I stayed on our team's sideline the entire game.

I think, FOR ME, if either coach didn't want me to use flash, I wouldn't use it.  If they were both okay with it--then: what Derrel said, adapted as necessary for your court.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 27, 2012)

A parent contacted our AD recently. She set up two alien bees that only she has control over. She bought them n she maintains them herself. The only problem is asking maintenance for the boom to adjust or fix or whatever.


----------



## keith foster (Dec 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The "new" way to shoot HS basketball is to use balcony- or mezzanine-mounted flash units, and trigger the flash using Pocket Wizards or another brand of wireless trigger. With the camera set to ISO 800 and the flashes (two, one pointed at each basket and key area) aimed from 60 feet or so away, you can easily get an f/5.6 f/stop value. THe players will tell you they barely even notice the flashes. At all. Many will say, "what flash? I didn't see any flashes!" And don't worry...today, at most high school games, there will be 10 to 15 students taking flash photos from the stands. Plus another five to six moms. And five dads. Usually using flash on every shot. I live in an area where the local girls' high school team is usually one of the nation's very best teams. And has been for two decades. The stands light up every time a shot goes up.
> 
> If you want details on how to shoot this way, the Strobist blog has plenty of articles on shooting flash of hs basketball.





This is how I have done it several times except we aimed both flashes at one end of the court rather than trying to cover the whole court.  But thinking about it Derrel's way might be better.
The only person you need permission from is the AD at the home school.  We had never had a complaint and responses have always been similar to Derrel's.


----------



## weepete (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to compete as a youngster (not basketball I'll give you), and while I could block out the crowd in my headI wouldn't have been happy with anyone using a flash as it could potentially distract, so I don't do it now.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 30, 2012)

Flash is allowed at most high school gyms I shoot in, but usually it is not allowed from the floor level at the ends of the court where you are directly in line with the players.  I have taken my strobes in and set them up in the stands, the key here is that you really need to make sure they are secure and that there is no way some kids will get to them or any cords to them.

  Another good source to read from on lighting/shooting sports is at www.sportsshooter.com    It is full of shooters who have a ton of experience shooting and lighting games and you don't have to be a member to read most of the message threads.

  I don't like using flash for basketball though, so I've invested in equipment that allows me to shoot in most gyms without lights (the one I shoot the most at is the darkest (ISO 6400 1/320 @ f2.8).


----------



## tentwo (Dec 30, 2012)

As an athlete growing up, (Baseball, basketball, soccer, hockey, and football) I can say that my focus was so far into the game that everyones flashes we never even noticed once.  And there were many pics of me in the yearbook, so do not think that flashes will break a game unless you are right behind the goal and pop the flash within 10 feet of the player.  From the sidelines, you will never be noticed as there are constant flashing going on from multiple others in the stands, so this becomes a mute area for the players.  I have shot dozens of hometown games and had pic in the local papers all the time and in many cases, I was given the numbers to potential clients and sold many shots to the parents who asked.  So I say happy shooting.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 30, 2012)

Check the www.fhsaa.org site for rules on photography at school sites in Florida, they govern highschool sports in the state.

  They do have the following for the championship games, but that might only be to protect the rights of the company contracted to shoot the tournament and is common.  You have to dig around on the site to find the rules for photographing non-tuornament games, if it's not there then it's up to the AD of each school.

"*Photo Coverage
*Photographers must secure a separate "Photo" credential. Photographers may shoot from behind press row or from the endlines of the basketball court, but not from behind the team benches or head table. No flash photography is permitted. Post-match access to the court is permitted for photographers and videographers only. Individuals attempting to attain interviews at this time are subject to credential revocation without appeal. "


----------



## Radical (Dec 31, 2012)

Usually the rule here in this state is no flash!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Dec 31, 2012)

As a HS basketball referee, I can tell you if you were on court level at a game I was reffing and were using a speedlight, you'd get exactly one shot off before I'd stop the game and ask you to get off the floor. 

I imagine most referees would feel the same way. It's bad form. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## DBA (Jan 4, 2013)

At the very least make sure that you don't pop a player directly in the face. I shoot motocross events which at times require a flash, however I really have to watch that I don't shoot someone head on. Temporarily blinding a rider on the track could have disastrous consequences.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 4, 2013)

DBA said:


> At the very least make sure that you don't pop a player directly in the face. I shoot motocross events which at times require a flash, however I really have to watch that I don't shoot someone head on. Temporarily blinding a rider on the track could have disastrous consequences.



For you and him, if he dumps the bike and it lands on you.


----------



## manicmike (Jan 4, 2013)

FWIW, I was never bothered by flash when I played. But I also didn't have people on the baseline under the hoop trying to get a shot.


----------



## DBA (Jan 5, 2013)

ronlane said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> > At the very least make sure that you don't pop a player directly in the face. I shoot motocross events which at times require a flash, however I really have to watch that I don't shoot someone head on. Temporarily blinding a rider on the track could have disastrous consequences.
> ...


Don't even have to blind them for that to happen...


----------



## Tony S (Jan 5, 2013)

I lost the article leading to a study that was done a long time ago about the effects of strobed lighting on vision.  Basically it came down to a direct line of sight flash within 15 feet would affect vision temporarily blinding the subject, but flash from an agle or a distance farther back had no affect on the vision of the subject.  From angles and distance it was more of a concentration/distraction issue.  It mainly has to do with the short duration of the strobe which us so fast that eyes do not have time to react to it.

  Flash is not allowed in some sports not becasue it blinds the participant, but because the strobscopic effect can cause a distraction or in the case of a gymnast disorientation.

  A simple way to think of it is, when you accidentally fire your flash off right in front of your face you see the spots for a few seconds, an actual issue with the vision being affected.  Yet, when you get flashed from across the room you don't see the spots.

  I lost the original article on this when my computer fried back in July's thunderstorm, I will dig around to see if I can find it somewhere.  Something titled along the lines of "vision and sports", I had scanned it in from a text written before things were so freely posted on the internet.


----------

